# Feedback on Section



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

How are you guys liking the show betta section? Is it going to work out okay for all of you? 

And please note: those who do not intend to breed show bettas, please post your breeding questions in the Breeding section.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Does this section include breeding show showing not just showing or does that still go in breeding?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I absolutely think this section was a great idea! Whoever thought of it. Kudos to you!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I love the idea of having a section devoted to show bettas.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I like it. Show quality and breeding quality are separate, yet at the same time connected. I think with this section it'll provide a place for new breeders to see the type of fish that they should breed and to those new to the hobby just how big it is  And all the types of bettas that you can't find at an LFS.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm glad you're all liking it. Although I think the majority of our members are casual pet-owners, I'm happy the forum can have a place for our members who are interested in showing and breeding show bettas.

Creat, I think questions about form and finnage would be best in this section if the person is asking about breeding show bettas. Otherwise, if a person is asking something like "What colors will I get if I breed this blue betta with this marble betta?" are best in the breeding section.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Got it just dont wana miss post


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It's okay if you do. There's a lot of crossover between the two categories.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I love this idea! 

It introduces me to a whole new world of bettas!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that. A lot of us may never ever get into showing but this section will make it fun to track the showing careers of those who do.


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

I think it is a great idea!!!
It is now one of my favorite places to hang out!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It's good to hear that you guys like our new section.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback to everyone who likes the new forum. 

While I dont own a Betta...yet  I am looking forward to seeing the examples that you guys spend countless times breeding to create show quality Betta.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## repru04 (Jan 23, 2012)

The show section is great!


----------

